# Hotel / Football Pitches - Please help!



## GK10 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking to get away on Monday to Cyprus for some warm weather training prior to a sporting opportunity. I'm a British Greek Cypriot and have been to Cyprus loads of times for holidays. My knowledge of the country spreads to the hotels, restaurants and beaches but not much else. 

Ideally I want to stay in a decent hotel for one week, budget is around £650 max. Now here's the hard part, I need access to a football pitch with goals or a well maintained field that I can train on i.e run, sprint, fitness drills. Ideally free access as well. Obviously in the UK there are parks everywhere with goals but I can't seem to remember ever seeing somewhere when I've been in Protaras, Larnaca, Paphos etc.

I can rent a car so can travel by car to the field if needed but it needs to be in the local area i.e hotel in Protaras - Training pitch in Protaras/Ayia Napa.

I've been to America before and found loads of areas when I got there but I'm not too sure about Cyprus. Gyms are obviously easy to find online but can't seem to track down any information about public football pitches.

Can anyone help/offer advice?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most of the larger villages have football teams and stadiums. I am sure if you went into a local taverna you would find someone who is involved with the village team and maybe could get permission to use the pitch.
You never know they might even be happy for you play for their team while you are there.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

GK10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get away on Monday to Cyprus for some warm weather training prior to a sporting opportunity. I'm a British Greek Cypriot and have been to Cyprus loads of times for holidays. My knowledge of the country spreads to the hotels, restaurants and beaches but not much else.
> 
> ...


A (very) quick search of hotels with a football pitch has come up with this.

Cyprus Football Holidays - Olympic Holidays

Haven't read it properly but it mentions this hotel 

Le Meridien Hotel Spa and Resort - Limassol

The Le Meridien Hotel has a FIFA approved football pitch of artificial grass – 4 generation which measures
42m x 21m attracting players from professional level, premier league football clubs. Many UK recognised clubs and players have played and trained at the resort.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

GK10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get away on Monday to Cyprus for some warm weather training prior to a sporting opportunity. I'm a British Greek Cypriot and have been to Cyprus loads of times for holidays. My knowledge of the country spreads to the hotels, restaurants and beaches but not much else.
> 
> ...


The only one I can recall passing is the stadium on the way to Geraskipou from Paphos, using the back roads, there always seems to be someone playing/training when I go past.


----------

